

4 Years of OLPC - Much More Than A Computer - Awesome Video - rabble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNpA2U47M6U

======
jamii
I can't imagine a more fulfilling place to work then the OLPC foundation. Its
a shame they aren't hiring.

